

Is broken app store discovery bad for the consumer? - BHershewitz
http://ufert.se/user-acquisition/mobile-virality/broken-app-store-discovery-bad-for-consumer/

======
chetan_prasad
Somewhere in the article the author says, the consumer doesn't care if the
developer is large or small. I would say it matters to me and most people i
know, because most consumers especially when they are paying for something
like to look for support and future possibility of growth for the app. I do
always take a look at the developers site or their portfolio to understand if
they have got what it takes to keep pushing updates and better features. if
not then i would go with another app and pay for that if it fits my needs.

~~~
BHershewitz
I suppose that could be true, but would you look up the developer before
actually using the app for the first time?

~~~
chetan_prasad
way before using the app i look up the dev- thats before paying for the app.
but i wouldn't be restraining myself from paying even if the dev is small time
and hardly shows any promise - given that the app is being recommended by
someone i know or got some good reviews from a blogger i admire.

